# Paradigms & Yamaha



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

New member - I am not sure if this goes here but I would like to have opinions of this set up - I heard it at the store sounds good but maybe their are better

Paradigms Cinema Series 330 - front and center
Paradigms ADP 390 for surrounds 
Paradigm Ultracube 10 in 
Yamaha receiver rx1800 
Panasonic 58in 750u 

What is the general opinion on the cinema series from paradigm?

Thanks


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

What is your budget for speakers, how big is your room and what are you going to use this setup mainly for (ie Moives or Music)?

A big thing to remember is that as long as you're happy with the sound of speakers, that's all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> What is your budget for speakers, how big is your room and what are you going to use this setup mainly for (ie Moives or Music)?
> 
> A big thing to remember is that as long as you're happy with the sound of speakers, that's all that matters.


my room is 12 wide by 16 long - will use mostly for watching movies and tv - sports mainly - also music but maybe 25% - my total budget for the complete home cinema system is $8K


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

You'll prob want to spend between $2-3000 for your TV, roughly $1000 for your Receiver, $1000 for a subwoofer and the rest for your speakers.

Paradigms are very nice speakers, but the Cinema series is one of their lowest quality speakers. If you want to stick with Paradigm, I would look into their Monitor or Studio series.

There are also a lot of ID (Internet Direct) companies that offer a lot of bang for the buck. Two names that come to mind are Axiom Audio and AV123. Both of these companies offer a 30 Day In-Home trial period as well, so if you don't like the speakers, you can return them.

Take a look at the Axiom Audio Epic 60/80 package (minus the subwoofer). It offers incredible bang for the buck and will outplay an equal priced Paradigm speaker. The m60/80 is more comparable against the Studio series, which is usually around $500 more.

Another great speaker to look at would be the Rocket RS750 - 1000 by AV123. They have a deal on right now till the end of the month. I haven't heard them myself, but they've received great reviews and at their current price it's a real steal.

You'll want your Left, Right and Center speaker to be from the same company (usually) to timber match. The surround speakers can be from a different company. I would take a look at the center channel from a particular company and see if it'll fit into your room/setup. If it doesn't, then I'd stay away from them.

Subwoofer - SVS or HSU would be the place to buy your subwoofer.

You've got a lot of research ahead of you right now. I'd also recommend going out and demoing as many speakers as you can to see what you like. When demoing speakers remember that they'll sound different in your HT room. Most HT demo rooms are perfectly square, sealed and not too much furniture, so they're usually the best possible listening scenario for the speakers.

Another thing to do as well is to go to other forums and see what they say. You'll find that one forum will love.....Paradigms and swear by them, then another will love........Axiom. Read as much as you can about the different speakers, receivers, subwoofers and TV's.

Good Luck!!


----------

